# nandrolone is great



## Bro Bundy (May 3, 2013)

I love this beautiful steroid my joints feel like furry kittens.I highly recommend it if u get joint pain


----------



## JOMO (May 3, 2013)

Dont get too overzealous BB! It does make my aches and joints feel great but that can come back to bite you in the ass. Enjoy but be cautious.


----------



## losieloos (May 3, 2013)

Are you running it just for the purpose of bone lubrication? Or to get swole as well.


----------



## DF (May 3, 2013)

Hahahahaha ^^^^^^^ He said "Bone Lubrication"


----------



## bubbagump (May 3, 2013)

JOMO said:


> Dont get too overzealous BB! It does make my aches and joints feel great but that can come back to bite you in the ass. Enjoy but be cautious.



How do you mean JOMO?


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 3, 2013)

bubbagump said:


> How do you mean JOMO?



he means if u have a pre existing injury the nand will cover the pain but u may be making it worst in the long run.Mine was never that bad just a pinch here and there from a lifetime of sports.Nand is fuckin awesome it lets u workout pain free


----------



## Azog (May 3, 2013)

bubbagump said:


> How do you mean JOMO?



Just cause your joints feel better, doesn't mean they're healthier or stronger. That feeling of lubrication can mean pushing things harder and possibly result in injury.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 3, 2013)

losieloos said:


> Are you running it just for the purpose of bone lubrication? Or to get swole as well.



I wanna lubricate my bone so i can get swole


----------



## Jada (May 3, 2013)

Love Decca! Did really feel the joint lube cuz I don't have issues there but size and strength and the only hardon!


----------



## Shane1974 (May 3, 2013)

Interesting. I like gear that makes me feel strong and big....not furry.


----------



## RISE (May 4, 2013)

I fuckin love furry kittens...


----------



## R1rider (May 4, 2013)

I love nandrolone too BB

Currently running NPP/test


----------



## hulksmash (May 4, 2013)

Agreed, took away my knee pain


----------



## FreeBirdSam (May 4, 2013)

i like that I can eat an entire cow when on it.    seriously.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 5, 2013)

appetite is through the roof


----------



## RISE (May 5, 2013)

I was on it a few years back during thanksgiving, I ate 3 plates in a matter of an hour.


----------



## Bicepticon (May 5, 2013)

I really like Deca!


----------



## cotton2012 (May 23, 2013)

I won't run it without Masteron, but great for strength, first time I've ever done five plates for reps on free weight squat.


----------



## Malevolence (May 23, 2013)

So so good for the joints.  Especially if you are on winni


----------



## PFM (May 23, 2013)

Nan is sweet juice for the joints!


----------



## Assassin32 (May 23, 2013)

PFM said:


> Nan is sweet juice for the joints!



What doesage of Deca would you recommend for joint relief only? Old, rusty shoulders, elbows, and knees from years and years of construction and hockey. Nothing that needs fixin just achy, annoying pains. I got plenty of Deca, just have never used it. Currently running 650 mg/wk Test E only then back to TRT.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 24, 2013)

Assassin32 said:


> What doesage of Deca would you recommend for joint relief only? Old, rusty shoulders, elbows, and knees from years and years of construction and hockey. Nothing that needs fixin just achy, annoying pains. I got plenty of Deca, just have never used it. Currently running 650 mg/wk Test E only then back to TRT.



100mg a week will work for joints


----------



## Assassin32 (May 24, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> 100mg a week will work for joints



Thanks man, appreciate the info. I think I'll add it intomorrow.


----------



## goodfella (May 24, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> 100mg a week will work for joints



On this low of a dose, do you get any decca dick or prolactin issues? Been meaning to ask this?


----------



## j2048b (May 24, 2013)

Yeah im wondering the same thing... And how long can it be run at say 100-150 mlg a week for joint issues and will it also assist in any muscle strength or size if used at that low amount?

Im gonna get some from my clinic its expensive but ill get it prescribed....


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 24, 2013)

goodfella said:


> On this low of a dose, do you get any decca dick or prolactin issues? Been meaning to ask this?



idk im running 500mg i get no sides from gear


----------



## SHRUGS (May 24, 2013)

Well 4-600mgs a week of Deca is awesome for joints but I have no clue of this compound at 1-150mgs a week. When I decide to run somethin I say screw it and run that shit for a medium dose and see what its got. Very hard to gage what it does on an extremely low dosage IMO. Everyone is different but so damn hard to tell how different on 100mgs a week.
!SHRUGS!


----------



## cotton2012 (May 24, 2013)

goodfella said:


> On this low of a dose, do you get any decca dick or prolactin issues? Been meaning to ask this?



I would think every one would be different, but I dont get those when I run it along side a cruise dose of test.


----------



## cotton2012 (May 24, 2013)

j2048b said:


> Yeah im wondering the same thing... And how long can it be run at say 100-150 mlg a week for joint issues and will it also assist in any muscle strength or size if used at that low amount?
> 
> Im gonna get some from my clinic its expensive but ill get it prescribed....



Well since it's not toxic at all, and I've heard of many cases where doctors even prescribe it to run along with TRT I would say you could run a low dose indefinitely, hell its even found in small amounts in the body naturally. Long term use may lead to prolactin build up that may need to be managed. As for strength and size, well if you run a cruise dose of test on the high end of the normal range, that alone can improve both those areas, then another 100mg of an anabolic substance surely it would help. Just much much slower than super physiological doses.

                                             -Cotton cheers












i


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 24, 2013)

the original question was how much deca just for joints.I know lots of guys who use 100mg a week just for joint


----------



## hulksmash (May 24, 2013)

I've been cruising on 100mg deca a week for a while now

Appetite through the roof

Libido through the roof

Energy is great

I upped the cruise to 200mg two weeks ago


----------



## hulksmash (May 24, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> the original question was how much deca just for joints.I know lots of guys who use 100mg a week just for joint



I agree

100mg is plenty for takin away/keeping away by bad knee pain


----------



## hulksmash (May 24, 2013)

SHRUGS said:


> Well 4-600mgs a week of Deca is awesome for joints but I have no clue of this compound at 1-150mgs a week. When I decide to run somethin I say screw it and run that shit for a medium dose and see what its got. Very hard to gage what it does on an extremely low dosage IMO. Everyone is different but so damn hard to tell how different on 100mgs a week.
> !SHRUGS!



Workin great for me so far


----------



## Assassin32 (May 24, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> I agree
> 
> 100mg is plenty for takin away/keeping away by bad knee pain



Added 100mg this morning, hoping it works for as well for myself as it does for you. How long did it take at 100mg/week for your joints to start feeling better?


----------



## hulksmash (May 25, 2013)

Assassin32 said:


> Added 100mg this morning, hoping it works for as well for myself as it does for you. How long did it take at 100mg/week for your joints to start feeling better?



4-5 weeks

I have horrible knee arthritis AND disc degeneration of l4,l5+sciatica on top of that

Deca took away all that knee pain and my back pain isn't as bad as it used to be


----------



## Assassin32 (May 25, 2013)

Thanks for the input hulk. I would love to quiet down the aches & pains from old injuries. I'll be interested to see how you like 200 mg compared to 100.


----------



## hulksmash (May 25, 2013)

Assassin32 said:


> Thanks for the input hulk. I would love to quiet down the aches & pains from old injuries. I'll be interested to see how you like 200 mg compared to 100.



Me too, honestly I asked the wife if she'd rather me to continue the cruise with deca since the libido has been so high (only got 5mls left and then goin back to test e)

If I hadn't ran out of test 6 or so weeks ago, I woulda never cruised on deca...glad I ran out of test and decided to try cruising with deca to save $$ LOL

The only negative is the hunger from the cruise..test never made me this hungry just cruising lol

It's only bad because I'm tryin to get leaner before my blast in oct or nov


----------



## SHRUGS (May 25, 2013)

Very nice info Hulk. Sounds very good and I'm glad you shared this first hand knowledge. Much appreciated,
!SHRUGS!


----------



## hulksmash (May 25, 2013)

SHRUGS said:


> Very nice info Hulk. Sounds very good and I'm glad you shared this first hand knowledge. Much appreciated,
> !SHRUGS!



No problem! I'm just glad I like to save money and experiment haha

Assassin i'll let you know-it'll take 4-5 weeks though to know lol by then I should be close to bein out and gettin back on test e

Wife just prefers me to cruise with test due to health-she feels its healthier since your body makes testosterone


----------



## Assassin32 (May 28, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> idk im running 500mg i get no sides from gear


Hey Bundy, I see you said you get no sides, have you noticed a rise in blood pressure at 500mg?


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 29, 2013)

Assassin32 said:


> Hey Bundy, I see you said you get no sides, have you noticed a rise in blood pressure at 500mg?



im on dbol so alittle 140 over 80.Not to bad for a guy on cycle


----------

